
More than half of surveyed crypto sites would take money for stories - BradyDale
https://breakermag.com/we-asked-crypto-news-outlets-if-theyd-take-money-to-cover-a-project-more-than-half-said-yes/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Not surprising.

